# Malawi with Tanganyika



## phillipatomus (Aug 5, 2008)

Whats the rule with keeping Malawi and Tanganyika in the same tank?
I was thinking of keeping some Tropheus (which I haven't kept before) in my new 125 along with 1 species Malawi Mbuna and three species Malawi Hap.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Some people make rules and like to follow them. Some like to freelance. That's where I do what I like to do. It is good to try to find a group of fish that fit in the same water. Helps to avoid all kinds of drama. Otherwise, I say go for what you like.


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

its been done before...
may also depend on the species of tropheus and how many you want to introduce into the tank.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

When you buck the odds, sometimes you win..
Sometimes you lose.
Heck, I`ve seen people take a hit, while showing 18.

As to "rules", really are no rules, just past experiences of others who post up what happened to them.


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

Astatotilapia Burtoni will also do fine. But then I wouldn't understand why you'd want Tangs and Malawi's mixed, there are better looking malawi fish than A. Burtoni.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The issue with Tropheus, is that they are very aggressive towards one another. Having other types of fish doesn't seem to reduce that aggression at all. Therefore, I'd recommend keeping 15-20 Tropheus on a single species in a tank of your size.

In addition, you'll need to ensure you feed foods that are ok for Tropheus.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

The Tropheus have a different diet so I think that is what everyone is talking about with rules and such. So feeding might be a tuff task but yeah try it and see but most importantly get what you want in your tank and deal with with you have to do to keep all your fish happy and healthy!!

Good Luck


----------



## sarahh (Mar 11, 2010)

hi there, i just thought i would tell you my experience

I purchased a 75 gallon tank and as a bonus, (something to do with his wife i think) he threw in all of the fish in the tank. 
What he gave us is a ghastly mix that should have killed each other years ago.

We have:
2 jewels
2 red zebra
2 electric blue johanni (although mrs J is not blue at all lol)
1 lab
1 acei
1 tropheus.

These fish, from my understanding, have been together for quite some time, and we've had them over a month now. They have territorial disputes every now and then (the red female is holding i think) and the acei is just not welcome in the tank some days, but for the most part, they get along fine.

Now what the previous owner did with his juvies was to separate them from mom and at about an inch and a hlaf would shove them in a community tank (with mollies and platies etc) to socialise them. I'm pretty sure i just gave several people conniptions here, but it seemed to work for him.

Now keep in mind, according to my research this is all wrong. But it's working for these fish


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

High quality foods like NLS will resolve the diet issue.

Also if you're planning on mixing tropheus and you're inexperienced with them then you should maybe go with a singlet as posted above. If you want to keep a group you'll need a minimum of 20 assuming your thank is 6' long. Keeping tropheus with mbuna has been done quite successfully before and a Malawi tank is sometimes the best long term option for an outcast troph.


----------

